#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Lingayas University, Nachaull, Faridabad B-tech admission 2014, cut-off, placement, fee, facilities

## amos.0119

*Lingayas University, Nachaull, Faridabad B-tech admission 2014, cut-off, placement, fee, facilities:

*




*Year of establishment:* 2009


*Affilation:* Deem university


*Mode of Admission:* JEE-Mains


*B-tech Branch Offered:*
Civil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & communicationMechanical Engineering*
Cut-off 2013-2014:*

*Branch*
*Category*
*Sub Category*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Computer Science & Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
294065

Electrical & Electronics Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
312328

Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
160798

Mechanical Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
345759





*Fee Structure 2014:*



*Hostel fee:*






*Placement 2014: NA*


*Campus and facilities:*


*Campus:

*
Lingayas University (Deemed-University) was established in the year 2009 with the approval of MHRD, Govt. of India under section 3 of UGC Act 1956. Its singular objective and mission is to facilitate and promote Studies & Research with a focus on Professional


Higher Education in Engineering, Technology, Management, Computer Applications, Medical, Paramedical Sciences, Education, Mass Communication and other emerging areas and achieve excellence. This will equip the students to become effective professionals with good career prospects to meet the emerging Global and Industrial needs of the Society and Nation.


The University is located within the Municipal Limits of Faridabad at Nachauli on Old Faridabad  Jasana Road. It has a sprawling campus situated in green pastures and pollution free sylvan surroundings. Academic blocks, Air-conditioned Library, Workshops, Laboratories, Auditorium, Student Activity Centre, Play Grounds, Gymnasium, Hostels etc. The campus is spread over an area of 26.5 acres of land having total built up area of more than 1.2 million square feet.


*Canteen

*
A canteen is a natural meeting place on a University Campus. The lunch break, usually understood as the moment one escapes from classes and therefore we have air-cooled cafeterias cater to the needs of the students, staff and visitors & endeavors to provide a variety of hygienic and nourishing food. Besides the cafeterias there are fast food Veg/Non-Vegetarian joints, Juice corner and a special Maggi Station to add to the variety.   




*Sport*


With a view to develop the all-round personality of students the university emphasizes as much on sports as on academics. The university encourages students to attain sporting excellence and provides all the necessary facilities and equipments to the students for maintaining physical fitness and good health. All games have equipments of national standards which is accessible to all the students. 


*Hostels

*
Lingayas University provides an excellent air-conditioned on campus hostel facility for boys and girls with comfortable boarding and lodging. Our hostels provide great peace of mind and comfort to students when they head back to their rooms after college hours. Below are some of the facilities we provide
A.C. RoomsPlasma TV with Dish Connection in Common RoomGuest Rooms for arrivals of Parents, Friends24 x 7 Wi-Fi connectivity in HostelsSick BayRunning Hot Water for Bathrooms24 Hrs. Power Backup by generatorsGymnasiumMini-Library in HostelsFurniture Sets in Hostel RoomsSwimming Pool (Only in Boys Hostel)Emergency Ambulance Service24 x 7 Security Guards for Entry Checks in Hostels*Address:*


 Nachauli, Jasana Road,Old Faridabad, Haryana





  Similar Threads: Peoples University, Bhopal B-tech admission 2014, cut-off, placement, fee, facilities School of engineering,Tezpur University btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities ITM University, Gwalior btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Dr. KN Modi University, Tonk btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities DIT University, mussoorie btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities

----------

